# R. A. Salvatore



## Gladiator_008 (Aug 9, 2004)

This man has definitely done his homework, because he knows how to make a good fantasy series. Now that it's eighteen or so books in, the characters have become legends and many have heard of this name: Drizzt Do'Urden. He is a dark elf and along with his friends he battles the enemies that plague the world they live in while running into trouble themselves.

Oddly enough, it never seems to get dull like most long running series of books, and they're very very enjoyable and worth checking out. Just type Drizzt Do'Urden into a search engine and the computer will do the rest for you.


----------



## WiCkEd (Aug 11, 2004)

I was hoping someone would make this thread. He is definately a superb writer. Drizzt is such a well developed character you can barely even tell your reading fantasy.
I've only read the Dark Elf Trilogy, but am going to purchase the others soon.

Everyone read these books!


----------



## MisterRaziel (Aug 11, 2004)

He's had a hell of a career, and shows no sign of slowing down.


----------



## RyuTheMagi (Aug 23, 2004)

Drizzt is kool and all...but i prefer his War Of the Spider Queen series. Excellent excent books.


----------



## doctor (Oct 13, 2005)

I love Drizzt Do'urden, love him; but i have always wondered, how exactly, is is his name meant to be pronounced? I have heard so many variations.


----------



## doctor (Oct 13, 2005)

I love Drizzt Do'urden, love him; but i have always wondered, how exactly, is is his name meant to be pronounced? I have heard so many variations.


----------



## doctor (Oct 13, 2005)

W.T.F.!!! How did that happen... Sorry!!


----------



## Dephere (Oct 15, 2005)

I am a fan of R.A. Salvatore also, but here is a prime example of too much of a good thing. Yes, I enjoy reading his books for a quick, easy read because he is a good writer, but I think Drizzt only remained an engrossing character while he was in the underdark. Perhaps because I love the drow so much. Once he reached the surface he lost much of his "coolness factor" (now all of you are going to yell at me for saying this...).


----------

